
The Art of Unpacking (2007) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-usa-07/Yason/Whitepaper/bh-usa-07-yason-WP.pdf
======
slinger
Here goes the blackhat talk if anyone is interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnReLmt4tZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnReLmt4tZU)

------
ipython
A fun read and brings back memories, but ollydbg? That hasn’t been updated in
something like 20 years now. I don’t see a date on here but I’m going to guess
2006 at the latest.

~~~
dang
2007, to judge by the URL. I've added it above.

